# Grim Reaper/Skeletor Costume



## Peter (Nov 1, 2010)

pretty creepy


----------



## joco (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea I was stoked at how creepy it was. I'll tell ya... this thing is so much better than a mask The expressions and movements are AMAZING!!


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cool looks even better than Skeletor did in the Master's movie.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Holy Crap that is some awesome latex prosthetic work! No wonder kids left in tears!!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice! That is probably one of the best prosthetics I've ever seen. Great job!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice! I also love your Jack Skellington scarecrow ^^


----------

